# Account Combination Experience



## JohnPaul (Feb 26, 2022)

Just thought I'd share my recent experience.

Had a 25,000 credit account with a December renewal and a 5,000 credit account with a January renewal.

Of course, I was told their was a limited time window to start the combination - basically the last part of November.  (FWIW I did 3 different combinations to get to the 25,000 credit account.  If the good old days, they would combine any time and just pro-rate to deal with different renewal months.)

Started the process.  The account that would go away (the 5,000 credit one) was locked with no activity of any type allowed - which I understood.

On December 1,I got 25,000 credits and made a reservation using 9000.  On around January 1, my account went from 16,000 (25,000 - 9,000) to 30,000.  First error - to my favor.

The 3 reservations I had on the 5,000 credit account could no longer be seen as that account become inactive but they didn't yet appear in my other account.

In early February, the missing reservations showed up in my account but my credits and available housekeeping went down - close to the amount of the moved reservations.  Second error - their favor.

After reviewing everything to see where I should be (I'm an accountant) I've decided I lost about 4,000 credits and 1 housekeeping token.  Beyond that, it looks like I have a combined account of 30,000 credits and all my reservations are there.

About a week or 10 days ago I got a letter saying my combination process was complete.

I thought about it and decided my outlook and my blood pressure were probably better off just eating the missing items and moving forward.  I don't want my account locked during some kind of audit and think that it would be a very uphill process to try to get things fixed.

So...that's my story.


----------



## exyeh (Feb 27, 2022)

Great thought!!!


----------



## geist1223 (Feb 27, 2022)

A couple of suggestions if you are going to Combine Accounts. Take Screen Shots of both Accounts before starting. Also you can transfer all the Credits (but not the HKC) from the Account going away to the Account that is to survive before starting the process. This will affect your 2X limit. But it will give you access to all your Credits during the extended process.


----------

